# Your Lighting Inventory



## MNicolai (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm curious what sort of scale everyone here works on, so if you have a few moments, please post your lighting inventory, maybe a rep light plot or something of that flavor.

Here's what we have @ Oconomowoc High School


OHS Little Theatre
Fixtures
Source Four
(x2) 26°
(x2) 36°
(x12) PAR EA
(x8) PARnel

Source Four Jr.
(x2) 26°
(x10) 36°
(x6) 50°
(x4) 25°/50°

Strand
(x6) 6" 1kw Fresnel


Dimming/Control System
ETC Express 24/48
Unison DR12 cross-bussed rack
(x24) Dual 20a dimmers

Architectural Stations



It's not a lot, but we're also currently displaced, limited only to a 125-seat space, which will be under renovation until October. Once we get our new Arts Center up in late November we'll be purchasing...



Oconomowoc Arts Center
Fixtures
Source Four
(x6) 10°
(x25) 19°
(x20) 26°
(x20) 36°
(x12) 15°/30°
(x12) 25°/50°
(x24) PAR EA

L&E
(x5) Broadcyc (3-cell) units

Strong
(x2) Canto 1200 Followspot


Control & Dimming System
ETC Congo Jr. (1024 outputs)
(x3) ETC Sensor+ 48 Dimmer Rack
(x140) Dual 20a dimmer mods)

ETC ER4 Processing Rack
Architectural Stations



What do you have?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks to be a nice, workable space. (But I must inquire as to the wisdom of a Congo Jr. in a space with no moving lights, or for a high school in general.)

To answer your question, my primary venue, a 16,000-seat arena, has 10 Strong 2K Xenon Super Trouper LTs. That's all. All other lighting is rented and brought in on a per show basis. It's really the only workable way, as each show has different and diverse requirements. It's the same reason Broadway theatres provide only Houselights and power.


----------



## Sean (Jul 27, 2008)

Here ya go....

This is a partial inventory of our new space, Sidney Harman Hall. We have a slightly smaller, but very similar inventory down the street at our other space. I'm at home and have some purchasing documents on my personal machine.


The Acclaim PC's are used in our event room.....think small ballroom.


12	Source Four 10° 
32	Source Four 14°
120	Source Four 19°
160	Source Four 26° 
140	Source Four 36°
40	Source Four 50°
6	Source Four 70°
100	Source Four PAR

50	Altman PAR-64 Black Steel

18	L&E 6’ ministrips/trunions
24	Selecon 650W Acclaim PC
24	Selecon 8" Arena Fresnel
20	Selecon Aurora Cyc 3 way
12	Selecon Aurora Groundrow 3 way

10	ETC Source-Four Revolution
10	Revolution RWM
10	Revolution SM
2	Revolution IM

62	Wybron ColoRam IT 7.5"
4	ColoRam 24-way power supply for above

2	Unique 2 Hazer

2	Lycian M2 Follow Spot

1 Eos console 4000

654 Sensor AF dimmers (636 20amp, 18 50amp)
48 Smart Switch Non-dim


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 27, 2008)

Isn't really much wisdom behind it. They decided on that sometime last year before an Ion was available. They didn't spec a master playback wing for it either, but I've requested once the facility is handed over to us from the contractors that we strongly consider purchasing one, but since they don't even know if they'll have the money for risers, I don't know if that'll go through. I know we are getting a Wenger concert shell system though, for a couple hundred thousand dollars, plus pit fillers, but not a hydraulic lift, but that's alright.

It'd be hard to say there won't be moving lights; I know _we_ won't have any, but it will be a roadhouse available for rent with shows coming through which we've contracted in, so I wouldn't be surprised if every once in awhile something intelligent shows up, but it would be maybe once or twice a year, if that. Not a lot to bank on for putting a Congo Jr. in, but mind you, the specs were made before the Ion was announced, though I did mention it to the project managers, but apparently it's too difficult to change something that's already on paper.

They outdid us on the sound system. Yahmaha LS9-32 digital mixer, bunch of wireless mic's, speakers, the works. So I can't say I have much to complain about until we walk into the space and I can ask, "Why did we buy ____ when we should've purchased _____?"


----------



## IlyaSmirnov (Jul 27, 2008)

We've got a 700-person auditorium at Poudre HS, here's our inventory as best I can remember/estimate it (still new to lighting, so I don't know precise numbers):


Fixtures
Ellipsoidals
10x Altman Shakespeare 30°
5x Altman Shakespeare 40°
5x Altman Shakespeare 50°
8x Altman Shakespeare Zoom 15°/35°
2x Altman 360 4.5x6.5
6x Altman 360 6x9
5x? Altman 360Q 6x12?

Fresnels
20x 6" - Altman 65, others unidentified
6x 8"

PARs
24x? PAR64
12x Source Four PAR
2x PAR46

Scoops
3x 14"

Strip
3 banks of 28

Cyc
12 banks of Colortran 3 circuit far cyc - using 4, no space for others

Followspots
2x Lycan


Dimming
EDI SCRimmer II - 96? circuits

Control
Horizon PC software
EDI Plus board - backup


Cheers, mate, hope that helps!


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 28, 2008)

Sean said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> This is a partial inventory of our new space, Sidney Harman Hall. We have a slightly smaller, but very similar inventory down the street at our other space. I'm at home and have some purchasing documents on my personal machine.
> 
> ...



I hate to tell you this, but your cross-section sheet looks like something that came out of Sim Tower.


----------



## Sean (Jul 28, 2008)

MNicolai said:


> I hate to tell you this, but your cross-section sheet looks like something that came out of Sim Tower.[/IMG][/CENTER]



Nice... 

I don't see it, but I've never played Sim Tower.


--Sean


----------



## dramatech (Jul 28, 2008)

Our theater is a 360 seat house owned by the city and provided at a small percentage of the "door" for a community theater. I am paid as a master electrician, on a per show basis. Because I am retired with a decent retirement, and don't want to deal with self employment taxes, I use the money to buy lighting and sound equipment for the theater. I make the decisions of what to purchase, and usually look for equipment on ebay. I look for equipment, that may need minor repairs to get the most for my money. About 40% of what I will list was purchased by me and the rest was at the theater when I arrived four years ago. The theater is just now starting it's 39th season. We also have a small blackbox theatre that seats 60.

66 Source 4 bodies
24 50* lenses
29 36* lenses
14 26* lenses
10 19* lenses

22 Altman 360Q 6 X 12
5 Colortran 30* 
1 Altman Microelipse

15 Electrocontrol 8" fresnel
9 Electrocontrol 6" fresnel
7 Altman 8" fresnel
10 Altman 6" fresnel
28 ETC PARNel
27 ETC PAR
12 PAR 56
12 Electrocontrol Striplights 4circuit 12 PAR 40s
12 Chauvet LED color pars

EDI rack with 120 2.4K dimmers
Electrocontrol dimmers in custom built rack for house lights 5 x 3.6k
84 1.2k dimmers in various configurations that I manufactured
15 pulse width modulation dimmers that I manufactured for use in dimming LEDs

Compulite Micron 4D console
ETC Express 125
Chauvet stagesetter 48
Behringer LC2412
Jands 24 channel
(Some of the consoles were given to me broken and I rebuilt them) the Compulite is my own personal board.

6 Apollo Q6 scrollers
9 Rainbow two 16 scrollers
5 Original Chroma Qs
5 custom made scroller power supplies

I'm sure that I have forgotten something, but this will give you the general idea.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Where I currently work until Thursday:

415 Seat flexible apron theatre:

ETC Source 4 ERS Bodies 99
ETC Source 4 ERS 26° Barrels – 38 Total 
ETC Source 4 ERS 36° Barrels – 40 Total 
ETC Source 4 ERS 50° Barrels – 21 Total 
ETC Source 4 PARnel 25
ETC Source 4 PAR (WFL, MFL, NSP) 10
Procan PAR64 (WFL, MSP, NSP) 26
Kliegl 8” Fresnel 10
Berkey Colortran ZOOM ERS (20° to 40°)	6
Berkey Colortran 20° ERS 2
Berkey Colortran 30° ERS 22
Altman (6 Cell) Ground CYC 14

Vari*Lite VL3000 SPOT 3
Vari*Lite VL2412 SPOT 2

ETC Sensor Dimmers 96 3

200 Seat Black Box:

ETC Source 4 ERS Bodies 80
ETC Source 4 ERS 26° Barrels – 20 Total
ETC Source 4 ERS 36° Barrels – 30 Total	
ETC Source 4 ERS 50° Barrels – 30 Total	
ETC Source 4 PARnel 15
ETC Source 4 PAR 750 10

Procan PAR64	1000 16
Kliegl 8” Fresnel 1000 7
Berkey Colortran 30° ERS 14
Berkey Colortran 40° ERS 6
Altman Q-Lite Flood 4

Vari*Lite VL1000 575 1
Vari*Lite VL1000 AS 1
Vari*Lite VL2412 WASH 1

ETC Sensor Dimmers 96 3
Flex Between the Two Spaces:

ETC Source 4 Jr. Zoom (25° to 50°) ERS 6
ETC Source 4 ERS 10° Barrels – 1 Total	
ETC Source 4 ERS 19° Barrels – 6 Total	
ETC Source 4 ERS 26° Barrels – 6 Total	
Selecon Pacific 90° 2
Altman Shakespeare 30° ERS 3
Colortran 16” Focusing Scoop 4
Procan PAR16 WFL Birdie 6
L&E Micro-Fill Flood 6
L&E Mini-Strip (20 Cell/4 Circuit) 5

Apollo Smart Move™ DMX Gobo Rotator 4
Apollo Smart Power™ DMX Power Supply	1
Apollo Smart Move™ DMX Power Supply	1
Diversitronics S4 ERS DMX Strobe Module 1
Rosco IMAGEPRO Gobo Slide Projector -	3
Wybron Forerunner 7” Color Scroller -	10
Wybron Forrunner 16 Head Power Supply	1

This doesn't include our dance studio and small acting space both of which get all the barely working crap.

Controlwise

Hog3PC with Programming and Playback interface. 1 Super Widget
Hog2PC Wiget
Express 48/96
Strand 520i
Emphasis with Emxpression Faceplate
Unisen

When I know what I've got in the new place I'll post it.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, it's already evident: _"The size of the boys is the price of their toys"_ (or something like that). I was remiss in not stating my venue type; I think that is an important criterion for this discussion.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's ours:

ERS

ETC Source 4 50° Jr. : 50
ETC Source 4 50° : 53
ETC Source 4 36° : 50
ETC Source 4 26° : 50
ETC Source 4 19° : 50
ETC Source 4 10° Barrel: 1

Strand Axial Bodies : 115 (some of these may be sold)
Strand Radial Bodies : 62 (these are going away this week)
4.5x6.5 Lens : 10
6x9 Lens : 80
6x12 Lens : 85
Strand 2250 Lekolite : 9
Strand 6x16 : 30
Strand 6x12SL : 8
Strand 8x13 : 22
Strand 10x24 : 3

Altman 3.5x5 : 8
Altman 4.5 Zoom : 9
Altman 6x16 : 19

Fresnels

Various 6" (light lab): 10
Altman 1KAF 6" : 30
Strand 8" : 24
Altman 8" : 10
Century 8" : 3
ETC ParNEL : 30

PAR

ETC Par : 50
Various Par 64 Bodies : 58
Way more than enough VNSP, NSP, MFL, WFL due to an ordering error a long time ago.

Other:

Altman 14" Focusing Scoop : 10 (work lights)
10" Scoop : 2
Mole Richardson Nook Lights : 4
GAM Stik-ups : 12
L&E Mini Strips : 10
Strand 3 Cell Far Cyc : 8
Altman 3 Cell Sky Cyc : 6
Lycian 1266 Follow Spot : 2
Le Maitre Neutron Hazer : 2
Le Maitre G300 : 1
Le Maitre G150 : 2
Silent Storm Snow Machine : 4
GAM Film Loop : 2
APOLLO Smart Move Gobo Rotator : 5

Mainstage has 5 CD-80 racks with the Johnson Systems CD-2000 Retrofit
currently installing : ETC Unison
ETC EOS
ETC ION as a satellite console
Both the EOS and ION will have their own dedicated fader wings

Our Blackbox is getting an ETC Sensor+ rack
ETC Unison 
ETC ION with its own fader wings
We also purchased 50 ETC Dimmer Doubling Multiplexers

Our Dance Space is getting an ETC Sensor+ Rack with 48? dimmers installed with planned future expansion (several years down the road)
ETC Smartlink
ETC Express 48/96
(some of the above multiplexers will be used here)


We also have an Expression 3 for the National Tour Console (looking into upgrading to an ION after this years tour) and also an ETC Smart Fade for the in state educational outreach tour and rentals. 


We also have a contigency fund with the upgrade (so far untapped, lets keep our fingers crossed). With this money on top of some additional departmental funds, we hope to raise the ETC Source 4 inventory to 75 of each type, 15 more ETC Parnels, some 26° and 36° Source 4 Jrs, Color Scrollers, and Elation LED Par Cans (not sure on what model) for the Dance Space. 

The EOS was obtained with additional funding that we got back. The school shifted some funds around taking some out of our initial budget. We got it back with the agreement that it would give us the EOS and allow us to go a little more "green" (which is HUGE here). The Elation LED's were a part of this extra money as well as the phasing out of the Strand units. Next year, we should hopefully be able to totally eliminate our Strand ERS inventory with 100 of each degree S4.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jul 28, 2008)

Our inventory in a 756 Seat house w/ Balcony in a High School Auditorium

12x Altman 360Q 6x9
10x Altman 360Q 6x12
17x Altman PAR64 WFL Black
30x Altman PAR56 WFL Black
18x Altman 6" Fresnel
5x Single Cell SkyCyc

1x Altman 1000Q, 1 Kliegl Dynabeam w/ a 1979 repair tag on it; that doesn't work.

EDI Dimmers 64x

Control: EDI Minstrel Lite 48/96.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2008)

bdkdesigns said:


> ...as well as the phasing out of the Strand units. Next year, we should hopefully be able to totally eliminate our Strand ERS inventory...


I'm curious about this, as one of our members keeps stating "a 360Q with GLC lamp can outperform a Source4". It doesn't seem very green to eliminate:
Strand 6x12SL : 8
Strand 8x13 : 22
Strand 10x23 : 3,
particularly as those equivalent S4s cost so much more than the regular ones.

And I'd look into Solaris, Weidamark, or other generic PAR64 LEDs before deciding on AmDJ. Was it you who asked about this earlier? If not, there's a thread on it, somewhere.

I sure would like a gray die-cast aluminum radial Leko for my collection.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 28, 2008)

OOPS, I just noticed my typo on the 10x23

Those units in particular will be some of the ones that stay. Mainly it is the 4.5x6.5, 6x9, and 6x12, 6x16 units that will be ousted.

As for the Gray Die-Cast Aluminum Radials...I THINK they are going for $5 a piece plus shipping (no connector or safety cable). At least that is what was discussed awhile ago. Also, if the shutters don't work, I've been told to just straight up throw them out (most likely just a little TLC is needed but they don't want the hastle). Those units would also be stripped of their clamp. However, there MIGHT be a recently graduated student coming to visit here from Vegas. I might be able to arrange a pick-up to save on shipping. 

One thing I have never understood, what is the difference between the 6x12 and the 6x12SL? If I'm not mistaken, SL stands for Single Lens right?


----------



## len (Jul 28, 2008)

Venue: Wherever I can get hired.
Client: Mostly weddings it seems. But they're easy and they pay well.

Current inventory:

4 ETC S4 Ellipsoidals with various barrels
24 Pacific Rim generic LED par 64
24 Pacific Rim generic LED par 38
36 Chauvet Pin Spots
Various stands brackets, pipe lengths, etc
About 1 mile of 14/3 edison cable

Most everything else is rented. The ROI on a moving light is so poor I wouldn't think of buying any. But the LEDs were paid for within 6 rentals. 

Renting is so easy for me, since I'm in the Chicago area and have access to at least a dozen production houses I can get anything I want.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2008)

bdkdesigns said:


> One thing I have never understood, what is the difference between the 6x12 and the 6x12SL? If I'm not mistaken, SL stands for Single Lens right?


SL in this case does stand for Single Lens, as the other 6x12 (#2212) has two plano-convex lenses, with an effective focal length of the lens train of 6". The #2112 has an EFL of 12", and is thus designed for much longer throws, has a longer barrel, and isn't compatible with the x4.5, x9, x12, x16 series.

Historical note about the gray die-cast aluminum Lekos: interchangeable lens tubes in the late 1960s! And then in, 1978, the lens tubes are *still* compatible with the new axial fixtures! Strand-Century used to be such an industry leader and innovator, what happened?


----------



## Dustincoc (Jul 28, 2008)

midgetgreen11 said:


> Our inventory in a 756 Seat house w/ Balcony in a High School Auditorium
> 
> 12x Altman 360Q 6x9
> 10x Altman 360Q 6x12
> ...



I was starting to think I was the only one with 360Q's as the main ERS.

ERS
21x Altman 360Q 4.5x6.5
40x Altman 360Q 6x9
56x Altman 360Q 6x12
15x Altman 360Q 6x16
5x Altman 360Q 6x22
6x Colortran 5/50
11x Minizoom
3x S4 36'
10+ Times Square zoom ERS(Never used)

Other
19x Par 64
8x 6" Fresnel
10x Beam Projectors
6x 3cir. Halogen? striplights
assorted 3 and 4 cir r40 strips

Control
ETC Express 24/48
96x ETC Sensor Dimmers(2.4k)


----------



## TimMiller (Jul 29, 2008)

Since i run and own a production company, we dont have a nice pretty house to work in, (yet i would love to get a house job) we have

18 mac 500's and 600's
12 roboscan 918's
8 studio beams
18 X-spots
2 studio spot CMY
14 color pro II's
6 I beams
soon to get butt load of cybers
3 coemar super cyc 2.4k
8 CF-1200 he's
2 lycian 1200w follow spots
1 strong canto 1200w follow spot
array of conventional
EDI, Strand, Leprecon Dimmers
60k rig, 120k rig
Hog II
2x Hog 1000
1 Hog 500 (for sale)
and i'm sure there is plenty more i am for getting
massive amounts of audio


----------



## SerraAva (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's see, the one place I still kinda call 'home' is my high school theatres. First, the inventory for the 2500 seat theatre:

ERS
19 Degree Source Fours 70
26 Degree Source Fours 20
15-30 Degree Color Tran Zooms 20
30 Degree Color Trans 20
20 Degree Color Trans 20
10 Degree Color Trans 10

Wash Lights
Source Four Pars 90
Color Tran 8" Fresnels 30
Color Tran 6" Fresnels 20
Color Tran Cyc Lights 8 3x1 Units
R40 8' Border Strips 12

Control and Dimming
ETC Express 48/96
Color Tran Encore XL (Big green, clunky 'go' button of world destruction)
i Series Color Tran 96 Racks, 4 (They are the Sensor clones)

The 600 seat smaller theatre:

ERS
19 Degree Source Fours 10
26 Degree Source Fours 20
36 Degree Source Fours 10
Altman 360Qs 20

Wash Lights
Source Four Pars 40
Par 64s 10
Altman 6" Fresnels 20

Dimming and Control
ETC Express 125
ETC 96 Sensor Rack


----------



## rosebudld (Jul 31, 2008)

I work in a 1500 seat venue that does tie ins and local community theatre, but is pretty much a road house stop for older country and comedy (think casino type of stuff):

Control
01 ETC Expression 3 (No RRFU!)
96 ETC Sensor+ Dimmers
06 DMX Break-outs
01 Enttec DMX-USB Pro
01 Freestyler DMX512 software

Lighting
04 Elation Design Spot 250
12 ETC Source Four 10° 750w
04 ETC Source Four 19° 750w
18 ETC Source Four 36° 750w
04 ETC Source Four 50° 750w
30 ETC Source Four Par EA (w/ VN, N, M, & W lenses) 750w
40 Par 64 1000w
08 Altman 3-cell Econo Sky Cycs
16 Apollo Smart Color 7.25
02 Crappy house followspots (w/ FEL1000w bulbs)

That pretty much wraps up my list.. I am being allowed to put together a wish list, and trimmable electrics is going to be my top wish I think since all of them are dead hung at 30' right now. I'm going to ask for some line sets for borders and teasers too, but we'll see how far things get first.


----------



## VeeDubTDI (Jul 31, 2008)

12 Altman 3.5"x8"
6 Altman 3.5"x10"
23 Strand 6"x9"
8 Strand 6"x12"
8 Strand 6"x16"
4 Altman 6"x22"
18 Strand 15-40° zooms
4 ETC Source Four 25-50° zooms
8 ETC Source Four 26°
24 Strand 6" Fresnels
10 Strand 8" Fresnels
6 Strand 14" scoops
10 Strand MR-16 strips (3 circuit)
2 Kliegl Brothers followspots 

2 Lee Colortran ENR Series 96 dimmer racks (dimmer per circuit) No, they haven't caught on fire 
1 Colortran Encore 144 channel console with The Go Button of DOOM

The place was built in 1990, and hasn't really been updated very much in terms of equipment. Everything is a little bit dated, but it all works perfectly.


----------



## marshmolly123 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm basically the lighting designer for an 826-seat auditorium at Camden Hills Regional High School in Maine. It's almost 10 years old, now. It's a proscenium theater with no balcony. 17' x 55' proscenium, with two wooden tormentor panels. Only a half fly system, which makes flying full backdrops pretty much impossible, unfortunately.


 164 ETC Sensor 2.4kw dimmers 
 *2 boards*: ETC Express 24/48 and 48/96

 Source 4s (x113)

 10° Barrels (x6)
 19° Barrels (x15)
 26° Barrels (x45)
 36° Barrels (x40)
 50° Barrels (x12)


 6" Fresnels (x21)
 Source 4 Pars (x15)
 Par 64s (x25)
 Studio Spot 250 (x5, but one is broken at the moment)
 Altman 3-cell 1000w Cyc Lights (x6)
 Great Performances FS400 Followspots (x2)

Extra Stuff:

 Iris kits (x5)
 Gobo Rotators (x2)

Pretty sure that's about it.


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 7, 2009)

1 ETC Express 24/48 board
24 ETC Sensor dimmers
18 Altman 65Q Fresnel lanterns
11 Altman PAR64 lanterns (plus 2 broken ones)
10 Altman 360Q 6x9 lanterns (plus 6 that are broken)
10 Altman 360Q 6x12 lanterns
4 ETC Source Four 50 lanterns
4 striplights, I have no idea what brand
3 Altman 153 scoops (2 of those are broken)
We also rent 2 followspots for musicals, but I have no idea what kind they are.


----------



## NJLX (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what we have for lighting inventory, as I just started going to school here (freshman at Boston University)
However, I do know what we have for control

3 or 4 smartfades in our smaller spaces
1 ETC Express (48/96, i think) in one of our blackboxes
1 ETC Ion in our good blackbox
1 ETC Obsession II (with designer's remote) in our Mainstage

marshmolly123 - I was at CHRHS for the ME State One-Act Festival in 2008, for Portland HS. Nice to find a fellow LD from Maine on here!


----------



## edmedmoped (Sep 7, 2009)

The only stuff I know of at my school is:
2 Martin Mac 600s
2 Martin Mac 250+s.

Obviously there's plenty more but I don't know what haha

In my local theatre where I'm doing some training and stuff, everything is in this PDF 

http://www.watfordtheatre.co.uk/images/page/123764953739.pdf


----------



## marshmolly123 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nathaniel said:


> marshmolly123 - I was at CHRHS for the ME State One-Act Festival in 2008, for Portland HS. Nice to find a fellow LD from Maine on here!



Nice! I love our auditorium, it's an amazing space. 

Also, coincidentally, I'm seriously looking at Boston University for a possible college. I went down to visit this summer and stopped in one of your theaters -- I think it was the Tsai Performance Center. I met two really nice techies, they showed me around a bit.  They'd just finished laying marley, so I was surprised they were in such a good mood.

Also, if you were at the Strom in 2008, you probably know my predecessor, Nick...


----------



## NJLX (Sep 7, 2009)

Of course I know nick, we've been in touch.

Let me know next time you're in Boston, I'll give you a full tour(if i have time)

on topic: We have at least a couple hundred source fours, with a good assortment of different barrels, spread between our different spaces.

We also have a bunch of dimmer doublers for our mainstage and blackbox

In a couple of our small spaces(as of last year, anyway), we have 12-dimmer ETC Smartpacks(?) (nothing permanent installed)
for the small spaces, we have maybe 20ish S4s, and 10-20 fresnels(not sure what type, haven't been in those spaces recently)

I think we have another express in our lighting lab, but i'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 7, 2009)

Work
Control: 
GrandMA Full Size
GrandMA Ultralite
Avo Sapphire
Various Leprechaun 

Intelligent:
2x DL2s
12x VL3000S
14x iWash 575s
6x SuperCycs
8x Digiscans
25x AC colorblocks

Conventional:
265K S4 Pars
20ish S4's
5x Super Troupers 2s
4x Altman Satellites 
4x Zip Strips

School(Mainstage):
ETC EOS
4 VL1000TS
12 Source 4 50° HPL 750
40 Source 4 36° HPL 750
90 Source 4 26° HPL 750 
62 Source 4 19° HPL 750
4 Source 4 10° HPL 750
4 Source 4 25°-50° Zoom HPL 750 
18 6x12 Altman FEL (1k)
20 6x16 Altman FEL (1k)
4 6x22 Altman FEL (1k) 
10 ETC PARnel HPL 750 
20 ETC S-4 PAR HPL 575w
56 PAR 64 
16 6'x 4 color strips R40 8 w/150w FL, 8 w/ 300w FL
12 6'x 4 color mini-strips 450w (3-cel @ 150w) 
10 3-cel Sky Cyc 1000w
8 Color Kinetics Color Blaze 72” 
6 Lighting box 900w photo floods
6 10" beam projector 1000w
6 Altman Q-lite (setlites, mini-10s) 500w
12 Mini-PAR MR-16 75w
12 Stick-ups 150w
1 Diversitronics PAR strobe
6 Star Strobes


----------



## echnaret (Sep 7, 2009)

Just for some variety, my church has a stage in the basement, and I've been slowly collecting lighting and sound stuff for it. It's pretty much all DJ-ing stuff at the moment, but I've been keeping an eye on eBay, hoping for some good deals to pop up.

12x PAR 56
24x PAR 38
a dozen or so clip lights (when they're behind the boarders, you can't tell the difference...)

8x shoebox dimmers
1x Elation Stage Setter 8

At my college, I don't know. For the main theater, we have bunch of ETC S4's, just as many Strand ERS fixtures, a half dozen Altmans, a bunch of PAR 64's, some fresnels, and some ETC parnels. For our other theater, we have a bunch of ETC S4's and Pars (due to limited power, everything uses dimmer doubling there). There's an ETC Expression for the main theater, an Express for the other, and a Vision for the studio theater.


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 7, 2009)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Intelligent:
> 2x DL2s
> 12x VL3000S
> 14x iWash 575s
> ...



One word: WOW. 67 intelligent lighting fixtures... Makes the rest of us look like wimps.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 7, 2009)

Control:
Strand 520 (250 channels, 250 attribute channels) but that is shortly to be replaced with the ETC Ion which landed in the production manager's office mid-last week.....
Strand 301 backup desk

Lanterns:
24 Selecon 1kw fresnels (they're old, but they're workhorses)
24 Selecon 1.2kw fresnels - a mixture of the new Rama fresnels and the model which was its predecessor
1 lonely Selecon 2kw fresnel
8 Selecon Rama PCs
12 Selecon ZS1200 zoomspots, all with medium lenses but we also have a couple of wide lens trays for them
24 Selecon Pacifics, all with 23/50 lens tubes, 20 with 1kw lampbases and 4 with 600w lampbases, plus 2 90 degree lens tubes
16 Selecon Acclaim 650w zoomspots
24 Selecon Acclaim 650w fresnels
4 Strand Pattern 743 fresnels (and would that we had more, I love them!)
8 Strand Pattern 123 fresnels
8 Strand Pattern 750 beamlights
20 Strand 803 650w fresnels
A bunch of parcans (approx 30, I believe) with a mixture of CP61 and CP62 lamps in them
About 20 RDS 800w single-cell cyc units
About 12 Selecon 800w single-cell cyc units
16 Par16s with transformers
A couple of smoke machines, a brilliant new oil cracker hazer (separate compressor and head, so it's very quiet!), and an old Jem water-based hazer
2 RDS effects projectors with various lenses and effects wheels
Various animation wheels and motors
3 projectors including a Sanyo short-throw which is brilliant
Stacks of odds and ends - ropelight, red and blue LED strips, festoons, fairy lights, UV tubes, 2 tubular ripples, batteries, inverters, all the usual sort of tat that seems to collect in theatres!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 7, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> One word: WOW. 67 intelligent lighting fixtures... Makes the rest of us look like wimps.


haha, the color blocks barley count as intelligent! We have 40 moving lights at the moment. Hopefully we will pick up a dozen of the new 300 watt VL after it is introduced at LDI this year.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 7, 2009)

Pie4Weebl said:


> haha, the color blocks barley count as intelligent! ...


NONE of the lights that move, change color, or project images can be called intelligent. There's no such thing. *Besides, we want to strive for obedient lights, not intelligent lights!
*


----------



## Tex (Sep 7, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> NONE of the lights that move, change color, or project images can be called intelligent. There's no such thing. *Besides, we want to strive for obedient lights, not intelligent lights!
> *


"Goto cue 3, Hal"
"I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that..."


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 7, 2009)

Tex said:


> "Goto cue 3, Hal"
> "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that..."



I usually don't laugh out loud on stuff I read on the internet. This is one of the rare exceptions.


----------



## cprted (Sep 7, 2009)

A little out of date, all the SLs just got replaced with S4s (750w). We added a couple extra 19s and some 10s to the list.


> Lighting Board -E T C Expression 3 - 400
> House light control—Strand Outlook
> 220 Lighting Instruments—(Connectors -Twistlock - single pole , 20 amp)
> 
> ...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 8, 2009)

350 seat auditorium + blackbox/rehearsal hall

Control:
Auditorium:

ETC Ion 1000 w/ 2x10 fader wing (qty. 2)
tablet PC running EOS client
Sensor Dimming (192 dimmers - mix of D20, R20)
On the shelf:

ETC Express 125
AVAB 211

Instruments:

16 Source Four Zoom 15-30 (750W)
8 Source Four 19 (575W)
8 Source Four 50 (750W)
2 Source Four 36 (750W)
16 Source Four Jr Zoom 25-50 (575W)
8 Source Four Jr 26
4 Source Four Jr 36
24 6" Altman 65Q Fresnels
12 8" Altman 75Q Fresnels
12 Source Four Par EA (550W/77V)
12 Altman cyc lights (1kW)
15 Source Four Fresnels (375W)
21 Source Four Fresnels (575W)
31 Desire D40 Vivid
15 Desire D40 Lustr+
8 Clay Paky Alpha Spot HPE 300
14 PAR 64
16 PAR 38
16 Blizzard Puck RGB
 4  3 Martin Roboscan 918
28 AC Lighting Chroma-Q Plus scrollers
2 GPP FS-400 followspots


----------



## jhdesynz (Sep 8, 2009)

Venue:
2300 Seat Church Auditorium

Control & Dimming:
ETC Sensor+ 48AF Rack, 96 2.4kw
ETC Unison Wall Stations
ETC Ion 4000, 4 universe w/ 2x20 fader wing
2 ETC 2-Port Touring Nodes

Lanterns:
6 x Altman 1KL 20 Degree - GLA
6 x Altman 1KL 40 Degree - GLA
6 x Altman 360Q 6x12 - GLA
12 x PAR 56 500w MFL
2 x Altman 75Q 8in Fresnels - 1000w BVT/BVW?
2 x PAR 64 1000w NSP (pulpit)
2 x Altman Shakespeare 20 Degree - GLA
2 x ETC Source Four 36 Degree - HPL 575 LL
1 x Altman Q-lite - FCL/FCM
2 x Kleigl Bros Para-elipsoidals 500w Medium Prefocus lamp
?? x Various in-ceiling hi-hats over the stage @ 500w each

FX:
4 x Single Barrel Confetti Cannons (5 gal air capacity each)
1 x Reel eFX DF-50 Hazer w/ Relay remote
1 x Elation 100w UV Fluorescent Fixture

Intelligent-ish Fixtures:
4 x Coemar LED iWash
12 x ColorKey PAR-64 LED

Power:
1 x 200A 3PH Lug Tie-In on Circuit Breaker
1 x 100A 1PH Disconnect

Other:
1 x Living Christmas Tree (60 ch, 50A Dual 1PH) - Used for annual Christmas play, really cool to see. Imagine a giant erector set with C7 lights and mini-lights everywhere, sequenced in patterns.

For major shows and/or services, we will typically bring in a 14 Cyberlight, 10 Studio Color 575 rig. A really big mirror ball never hurts either.


----------



## herbiethemisfit (Sep 8, 2009)

Fixtures:
Source 4 26deg (x2)
Source 4 36deg (x2)
Strand Leko 30deg (x2)
Strand Leko 40deg (x4)
Source 4 Par EA (x2)
Kliegl 6" Fresnel (x2)
Kliegl 4.5" Fresnel (x2)

Control:
4-channel dimmer packs (x5)
Enntec Open USB-to-DMX dongle
Enntec Lightfactory on my Dell laptop

Other:
Homemade light stands (x2)
ADJ Tripod stand (x1)

All my own personal stuff. Been accumulating it the last couple years. I do lighting for 2 local community theatres. One group performs in an old church and the other seems to change every year. This fall we are peforming in the meeting room at the local Holiday Inn Express - should be interesting. Just when I get used to a place they pick another venue. Part of life in a community theatre without a home...

-Jim
Watertown, WI


----------



## jxgriffi (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll throw mine in....3 main spaces....

500 Seater:
HES Roadhog
12 Mac250+
6 Mega-Lite NE Color Wash
24 Source 4 Par with Wybron Forerunner
8 Source 4 Par Truss Warmers
8 Orion Single Cell Cyc Light
1 DF50

650 Seater:
HES Roadhog
48 Colorblast 12
18 Mac250 Krypton
6 Source4 Par with Wybron Forerunner
12 Source4 Leko with Wybron Forerunner
1 Radiance Hazer

3200 Seater:
1 HES Hog3
1 HES DP8000
1 HES DP2000
1 HES Hog Expansion Wing
1 HES Hog Playback Wing
1 HES Axon Media Server
14 HES Studio Spot CMY Zoom
12 HES Studio Color
20 Vari-lite VL1000AS
14 Vari-lite VL2000 Spot
4 Vari-lite VL2000 Wash
30 Colorblast
2 Radiance Hazer
32 Altman Par 64 1K
50 Source 4 Leko (various deg)
2 Strand 6" Fresnel


----------



## fatemusic (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, Our House seats 1460 and going from memory this is our lighting inventory:

40 Par WFL
40 360Q 6X9
20 360Q 6X12
20 360Q 6X16
10 Aultman 6" Fres
10 Aultman 10" Fres
2 Shakespears 30 Deg
1 Shakespear 20 Deg
8 Strand SLs 19 Degree (FOH)
1 ETC Express 72/144
1 ETC Insight 72/72
2 Strong Super Trouper Med Throw 1.6Kw
2 Explorers 1.2Kw
1 DF50 Hazer
16 Selicon HUI Cyc Single Cell
12 R-40 Striplights (recently removed and disposed of)

Now 90% of the events we do we never touch our lighting. We are a road house and primarially do Touring Boradway. Maybe 12-15 shows a season. 3-5 Contemporary Music events. Our inventory is primarially for our college Music and Theater departments when they use the space and the occational Curated show.


----------



## RichMoore (Sep 8, 2009)

In my 1400 seat, performance platform, Performing Arts Center, we currently have in lighting inventory:

Source4-10 degree--28
Source4-19 degree--135
Source4 Junior-26degree--16
Strand Bambino Fresnel--14
Canto 1200 Followspot--2

Seachanger Wash--9
Seachanger Profile--3

Mighty Bright Wireless Music Stand Lights--50

City Theatrical Yoke units (not very intelligent, but they move)--7

Strand 520i--1

Capio Dual Dimmers--96

103 of the 19 degree Source4 units are in a permanent repertory focus in a horse-shoe configuration on the third level, so symphony musicians will have light coming over their shoulders to light their sheet music.

The other Source4 units are mounted over the audience on two catwalks, with the Junior units focused straight down for the audience to use as readers for programs.

The Bambinos are used as readers for the choir loft, which is upstage and one level up from the stage.

Looking to add some more Seachanger Profile units, mounted on modified Apollo Right Arms. (thanks for the info Kelite)


----------



## shiben (Sep 9, 2009)

At my old place of work:

1200 seat auditorium: 

Fixtures:
30 Source 4 19 deg. 750W
30 Source 4 26 deg. 750W
30 Source 4 36 deg. 575W
06 Source 4 59 deg. 575W
24 Source 4 PARnel
01 Source 4 jr. zoom (no burn base)
16 off brand 6" fresnels
04 Strand Century 3-cell cyc lights
05 Off brand, un-lamped, un-gelled 3-cell cyc lights (boss didnt want to buy lamps or gel for them)
02 Lycian Starklite IIs. (now in the arena inventory)
02 Ultra Arc IIs (also in the arena inventory)

Control:
01 Congo jr. w/ 40 sub fader wing
02 48 space CD-80 racks (AMX)
60 2x2.4kW CD-80 modules 

Accessories:
2 gobo rotators
12 Chroma-Q scrollers with 7.5" frames
10 Chroma-Q scrollers with 6.25" frames
24 Barndoors that didnt fit anything
1 broken Le Maitre Neutron XS (it leaks all the time)
1 barely working Le Maitre G300 (the DMX controller is busted, manual control still works)

5000 seat arena, used for basketball, vollyball, graduation ceremony, school convocations, large summer events, and the occasional concert:

36 Source 4 bodies (750W but lamped at 575W)
08 5 deg. barrels
12 14 deg. barrels
24 19 deg. barrels
16 Source 4 Pars, smallest lens you can get. 


At the new job I have not taken an inventory (started a few days ago, just finished filling the new tool box), and the inventory they have is at least three years out of date, and is at least 50 fixtures short of what they actually have (did a gig as ME last year for them and hung 150 S4s and Fresnels, sheet says they have 100 fixtures total) Will post when I know it.


----------



## edmedmoped (Oct 10, 2009)

edmedmoped said:


> The only stuff I know of at my school is:
> 2 Martin Mac 600s
> 2 Martin Mac 250+s.
> 
> ...


I've been doing some research so now I have a better idea of our school's inventory.

Zero88 Fat Frog Console
2x Source Four Zoom
2x Martin Mac 600
2x Martin Mac 250+
~20x PARcans
2x unidentifiable followspots
Some fresnels
Some old things...


----------



## ship (Oct 12, 2009)

Imagine the sky in everything under the sun and a few million spent next year on the new flavor in say a thousand of each most popular and a few each of what aint. 

On the other hand consider X amount of five buildings to store gear, y amount of gear and Z the times when even half the gear comes home even for a few amount of days. Can one say no space even for the gear we have much less walking atop road cases to get from road cases worth of gear to get from one place to another? Can one say storage trailers not enough space and during winter it's challenging at times to get to them or between buildings? 


Still though I wish at times for the days I had X amount of fixtures in the inventory and that was what I had to work with, store or lamp. Just had a tour come back today and they re-lamped 20x of their Infinity Wash fixtures (so far). That wiped me out almost on that lamp type and I won't get more for two days in asking for a rush shimpment, amongst the bulk 100x order I made last month 25x per month until complete as normal. Than they wanted some Mac 2K type lamps which were not a problem, I buy about 2,000 of them per year so far. Challenge even for lamps is storage for them. Got a lamp aisle - it's 24' long and like seven feet wide by 14 foot tall in lamp storage. Then expanded and still not enough room for even lamp storage that is by way of accounting dept. all in theory locked up - yea right..., can't wait for next years' upgrades and new fixtures in needing new lamps all together that I'll also need to stock in bulk and store in addition to resale lamps that eb and flow in the need for me to stock them or dead lamp types I bought in bulk that will due to upgrades or selling off fixture types at best take a few years to use up or I'm now stuck with in being obsolete. An entire 18"x36"x84" cabinet alone for HPL lamps that used to be just half or a quarter of a 12" cabinet like six years ago. That's lamps for me, imagine an entire shop full of fixtures and cable that are bulk and out on shows, appearing suddenly back in the shop and or obsolete at any point in time.


----------



## shiben (Oct 13, 2009)

At my current place of employment, we have the following:

Source 4 575 (body, less barrel) 48
Source 4 750 (body, less barrel) 48
S4 lens, 19* 6
S4 lens, 26* 10
S4 lens, 36* 67
S4 lens, 50* 35
S4 lens, 70* 11
S4 Zoom 8
S4 PAR 750 6
S4 PAR 575 5
1kW Fresnel 34
3 chan, 750W MR-16 striplight 9
3 chan Cyc cells 10?
20 HUI cyc cells (1kw)
Large, high wattage lamps of dubious quality/working condition (not used)2
Inky Fresnel 12
Scoops 4
PAR 20 4
ChromaQ Color Scroller 8
I-Cue 2
FilmFX 3
DMX Power Supply 1
TwinSpin 2
ETC Ion w/ 2x10 Submaster wing 1
Levitron Innovator 24/48 2


----------



## thatactorguy (Oct 18, 2009)

20 S4 jr, 26 degree
4 ParNel
Assorted coffee cans

We're poor and we're small, but given thought and careful design, we make it work  I just lit _Jekyll & Hyde: the Musical_ with all of our S4 and ParNel fixtures, along with three coffee cans. I used every one of our 22 reliable dimmers (out of 24). Actually, the dimmers are fine, it's the channels on the console that have issues...

Not to brag, as it isn't in my blood, but it's one of the best designs I've ever done. Great cast, too!


----------



## ship (Oct 20, 2009)

Personal inventory/without work’s inventory: 
Without an official list of what I have - mainly looking up in the garage and short of part numbers that in list I really should transfer to this computer... It’s a collection that was better once for active service gear in trade for older gear in many cases, but I sold off most of the more modern stuff in no longer doing shows and needing my own gear to supplement an invetory I was designing at. Plus when not trading for antique I could use the money at the time and made more off them current gear types than selling off the comic books in growing up and selling them off at least in this case in maintaining the resale price for them. Antiques I don’t sell, waiting until antique on the other hand... Ah’ If only I retained some of my early to mid-80's comic books. Still though as a personal inventory, not that bad perhaps given some of the below PC’s have been converted to 50w MR-16 lamp behind PC lens as primary lighting to my work shop, and the living room is about to become lit again by Inkie and 3.5Q5 once lamped way down for wattage. This in addition to lots of track light or modified pinspot types that from reading light once re-designated to modified are cool.

Personal inventory to date:
1x Kliegl 3Kw Dynabeam with Boomerang
3x Reich & Vogul Scene Machine w. all accessories
1x Meator ProBeam Wiggle Light
2x 2Kw Century Lekolight 8x16 Radial Leko
1x early 1920's ?Kliegl Ovalite
1x Chicago Stage Lighting 6" PC
1x Major Stage Lighting 6" PC
2x Strand 1960's PAR 64
2x Grand Stage 6x? Fluted ERS
2x Grand Stage 6" Fluted Fresnel
1x Century 6" Fresnel
1x Kliegl 2.3/8" RSC based Fresnel
2x Kliegl 2.3/8" RSC based 3x5Q5 ERS
1x Altman 6" model 65 Fresnel
1x ? Brand 6" Fresnel
1x Display Stage Lighting medium screw based 6" Fresnel
6x Display Stage Lighting 4.5" Box Spot (4x modified to MR-16 base)
1x Major 4.5" Box Spot
1x Kliegl 4.5" Box Spot
1x ? Brand 4.5" Box Spot
1x Altman 1KAF-MBP
1x 4.5" Bantam Superspot in PC mode
4x Altman 100 3" Fresnel
Amongst other Halo PAR 46 thru various other track lighting and other fixtures at times also unknown of brand and misc. type. Lots of other smaller lighting including Juno lights lighting the chop saw or modified ones for strobe or a #4556 PAR 64 ACL with internal transformer. Packages of track lights bout as discontinued etc. not yet opened & always on the market for more.
A bit harder to light a show with the gear I currently have but could still do dependant on the situation. Less for me though modern inventory than personal interesting inventory at this point. At work sure what ever from 50 degree Leko to the latest LED or mover.. Mostly could care less about such gear that will change in flavor next year. Still got some Altman 6-30Q fixtures in my non-existing inventory I now store as with such things as single cell PAR 36 Mole audience blinders, some 360 and 360Q plus some ten degree Century Lekos and lots of other gear including even two Altman 65Q’s that don’t exist in active inventory. This amongst a few antiques etc. Just prepping in the past week some Mole Richardson 2Kw MoleEllipsos for rental on a commercial shoot. Have not been used in at least eight years, good to see them going out again especially given nobody knew if they still existed before I was contacted as to if it was so. Lots of obsolete off inventory gear I manage that is relly cool including even the last two AF-1000 strobe lights given as with the rest of the gear I manage, the bulk of it was long sense sold off. That's a fun position to have - the non-existing stock. My carrot on a stick as to from steel PAR can fixing to when I will get a chance to re-wire and support the Colortran cyc lights or TMB black lights, when they might yet go back into active service once given time to totally redoo. Century cyc lights or TMB black light wash lights amongst other gear... need total rehab and are long term TBA in being ready or service again amongst other gear.


Mole 2Kw Ellipsoidals are a fun project, remove the origional mid-70's asbestos wiring and re-wire, send the lenses to the dish washer and find some crap still on the lenses (could be other than baked on pyoro dust..) hand scrape off and re-clean the lenses, sand blast the fixtures for what is peeling in paint in getting a nice fiinish and re-paint, find out two of three in three gate baffles are missing than have to make them from scratch but in general a piece of cake. Given the wide air space between gate and plates and thick shutters easy to re-surface should be a joy of a project to do. This until attempting to three screw bench focus the lamps. That won't be a joy given filament size and hole in the reflector in attempting to do the best by way of the fixture. That bench focus I don't look forward to. Still though going out on a rental next week for the first time in eight years, and a video shoot they will be seen on. My non-existing gear department sideline is a good thing in it saves the gear that in the past will have been dumpster dive and or properly gives care to gear that ain't servicable. Love such projects but on the other hand talk to me later once I attempt to bench focus the big heavy Lekos.


----------



## church (Oct 20, 2009)

S4 36 degree qty 2
S4 15-30 zoom qty 2 with irises
strand leko 6*9 qty 2 with 6*12 lens tubes
Colortran Mini zoom qty 2
Colortran mini ellipse qty4
CCT 26 to 50 degree zoom qty 2
colortran 15 to 30 degree zooms qty 4
colortran 5-50 with lenses and donuts qty 15 two with built in irises
strand patt 23 qty 6 plus qty 1 patt 23N lens tubes and one iris
strand patt 243 2kw fresnels qty 2
strand patt 743 1kW fresnels qty 2
FE Lighting 1kW fresnels qty 6
FE Lighting 750W fresnels qty 14
Strand Patt 123 fresnels qty 2
3 inch fresnels qty 2
PAR 64 qty 20
PAR 56 qty 14
PAR 38 qty 14
PAR 16 qty 2 lamped at 100W 115V lamps
Par 16 par bars ten per bar qty 2
500W floods qty 8
pin spots qty 3
UV four foot tubes

mirror ball, strobe, fog and haze

various control boards, 76 channels of dimming one Altman Dynaspot

oh and a partridge in a pear tree.

This is what happens when a hobby gets out of control


----------



## sdauditorium (May 9, 2010)

*What's your inventory?*

I'm at a 592 seat school/community auditorium in Door County, Wisconsin. Here's what we currently have:

We have a Strand CD-80 rack (96 dimmers) w/ a ETC Express 24/48 board.

6 - Source 4, 19 deg.
30 - Source 4, 26 deg.
8 - Source 4, 36 deg.
10 - Source 4, 50 deg.
28 - Strand 6x12
12 - Strand 6x16
7 - Strand 6x22
3 - 360Q 6x9
19 - 360Q 6x12
9 - 360Q 6x16
20 - Altman 1KAF 6" Fresnel
11 - Altman 65Q 6" Fresnel
4 - Altman 3-circuit, 3-light Ground Cyc
4 - Altman 3-circuit, 3-light Sky Cyc
2 - Clay Paky StageScans
2 - Apollo Right Arms
24 - Apollo Smart Color Scrollers
1 - Diversitronics Strobe Light
1 - Elation black light


----------



## Salt7900 (May 9, 2010)

In our 410 Mainstage seat theater
-28 S4 Jr. Zooms
-15 Altman Zooms
-13 Altman 360Q 6*12
-2 Altman 360Q 6*9
-2 S4 36°
-14 Altman 6" Fresnels
-20 Strand 8" Fresnelites
-ETC Express 48/96
-96 ETC Sensor Dimmers

And our 117 seat 3/4 Thrust stage
-8 S4 36°
-3 S4 Jr. Zooms
-4 Altman Zooms
-2 Altman 360Q 6*9
-4 Strand 8" Fresnelites
-26 Altman 6" Fresnels
-ETC Express 24/48
-48 ETC Sensor Dimmers

Shared-
-6 Apollo Scrollers
-Apollo Power Supply
-1 Rosco I-Cue


----------



## TheLightmaster (Jul 7, 2010)

At Kanata Theatre; Plenty, (ask Sk8trsdad for more detailed info, have no clue! )


This is from my latest masterpiece Dear Edwina. Ignore the legend because I ran out of time to color code everything. There were at least 10 instruments still unused!

At Suzart; not enough! We use 6 strand lekos (30 degree, or 20, depends what's working, We rent a high school. Means excessive shutter cuts, Oh well.)for warm fronts from the FOH catwalk, 3 Leko Zooms for cools from the FOH,
3 20 degree Berkey Colortrans in each box boom, 6 Fresnelites as fronts from LX1, Two Fresnelites as tips on LX1, Same on LX2, except we use Mystery Fresnels (Unidentifiable 10" fresnels) as tips instead of Fresnelites, LX3; Floods for tips and Mystery Fresnels as specials on whatever circuits work (LX3 is practically unwired, save a few circuits.), and Homemade blinders used as cyc lights on LX4. That leaves us a few spare ellipsoidals for specials. We also have two rented follow spots in the booth. Everything is run off an Express 48/96 (I mean everything!!). Dimmers are 96 Sensor dimmers with a Non-Dim circuit hovering about somewhere.


----------



## producer (Jul 8, 2010)

At my main venue, which is a multipurpose, concert/conference/and student lounge/coffee shop venue.

Smartfade ML
Chamsys MagicQ PC
ETC Smartpack 12ch 1.2k
4 S4 19degrees
1 Rosco ImagePro
2 ETC Parnels
14 ETC S4 Par
1 Altman 360 6 x 9
8 Martin RoboColor 3
2 Chauvet ColorTrack3
2 Microh LED Bar 2
4 Microh LEDP64(K/S)DII
1 Jem 24/7 Hazer
4 Martin 250 Entours
1 Elation 4 ch Dimmer. 

More about the other venues when I actually remember what i've got around.


----------



## ship (Jul 8, 2010)

Ship’s Inventory:
1) Kliegl #1N, Nitrogen Olivette c. 1916-1922; Shoe horn Rosette Stand mount, 1Kw Mog. Screw PS-52,
1) Chicago Stage Lighting 6” PC Spotlight c. 1920’s; 2Kw Mog. Screw 
1) Major Lighting 6” PC Spotlight c.1926 (Shortened Modification from 1960's); 1Kw Mog. Screw 
1) Golde Manufacturing Company, Bantam Superspot 4.1/2” PC Spotlight c.1954; 500w P-28s 
2) Century #1560 8x10 Leko Light c. 1948+; 2Kw G-38 
1) Century 8” Leko 8x16? #1577? c. Mid-Late 1950’s – 1960’s; 1Kw P-28s (can be 500w) {Past employee’s fixture left behind.}
2) Grand Stage 6x9 Leko w. brass/bronze color aluminum fluted side plates c. late 1960's; 500w P-28s 
1) Kliegl #1340 3.1/2x5 Leko c.1971; 400w RSC double ended base 
1) Kliegl #1341 3.1/2x6 Leko c.1971; 400w RSC double ended base 
4) Capitol Stage Lighting 4.1/2” Box Spot c. 1920’s (MR-16 Upgrade); 50w/12v MR-16 G-5.3 
2) Capitol Stage Lighting 4.1/2” Box Spot c. 1920’s ; 400w Med. Screw
1) Kliegl #53 4.1/2” Box Spot c. 1920’s ; 400w Med. Screw 
1) Kliegl #55 4.1/2” Box Spot w. Oval Beam Fresnel lens upgrade c. 1926-1936 w. Rosettte side mount bracket; 400w Med. Screw. (Not in Kliegl Brother’s Published catalogues by lens type or side mount. Possibly once part of a strip light group of box spot assembly. Could be a #53 with un-listed side mount and is a c. +1956 4.1/2" Non-Kliegl Oval Beam Kopp glass Lens as a replacement lens.)
1) Century Rear Crank style 8" Fresnel c. 1967 or before; 1Kw P-40s
1) Century Rear Crank style 6" Fresnel c. 1967 or before; 500w P-28s 
2) Misc. (Non-Altman Unknown brand) 6” Fresnel c.1940’s-late 1960's; 500w P-28s 
1) Kliegl or Major 6" Fresnel c. 1964, has RSC double ended base 
1) Altman 1KAL 6" Fresnel c. mid- 1980's; 1Kw P-28s 
3) Grand Stage 6" Fresnel w. brass/bronze color aluminum fluited side plates c. late 1960's; 500w P-28s 
1) Display Stage Lighting or Giraffe Lighting, 6” Fresnel round shape c. 1930's - 1940’s; E-26 Med. Screw 
4) Altman 3" Fresnels "Inkies". 150w BA-15d.
1) Altman 3" Fresnel "Inkie". 100w BA-15s. base modified to BA-15d.
2) Strand #8736 PAR 64 c. ?1967; 500 EMEP 
1) SeeFactor Rain Light PAR 64ACL c. ?early 1970's from the Neil Diamond tour, - (See Nook's TBA article on ACL lighting in PLSN); Lamp:120PAR64/VNSP(6V. - ACL.) Sylvania #14987
1) Mole Richardson #5711 One-Light Molefay c. early 1970's; 650w PAR 36 with FGK lamp.
1) Mole Richardson #5721 Two-Light Molefay c. early 1970's; 650w PAR 36 with FAY lamps.
2) Mole Richardson #2941 Mole Quartz 2K NookLight c. early 1970's w. barndoor; 100w lamp (Modified from 2Kw. )
1) Kliegl Dyna Beam Follow Spot w. Boomerang c. 1950-1962; 3Kw G-38. 
Various other less antique lights... or modified fixtures...


Ship's/Work’s Inventory: (Given to me and work & yet to work on.)
3) Reiche & Vogul Linnebach Projectors “Leuchtkunst” c. 1960’s; P-48s (U/K lamp). (Lots of special effects features in stock) {NIU gave these fixtures to me/Work, - a some day special project for Another Employee that used such things on tour and I to service them and bring them up to factory spec.}


Someone at Work’s Personal Inventory - not in stock but TBA assuming enough space:
+2) Carbon Arc Long Throw Follow Spot - larger than a Lycian 1290 {Unknown further info}

Shop Inventory: (Beyond active or tracked stock and of interest as antique - My stash of gear non-tracked.)
3) Mole Richardson #8021 8” Molelipso 8x21 degree c. 1970’s; 2Kw G-38 
x) Mole Richardson 1Kw-10Kw Mole Richardson Fresnels some Modified for LED. ?age.
1) 8” Berkey Colortran 8x10° Leko 5 degree c. late 1970’s; (needs Work = spare parts) FEL 
1) Mole Richardson #5711 One-Light Molefay c. early 1970's; 650w PAR 36 with FAY lamp.
4) Mole Richardson #5581 Four-Light Molefay c. early 1970's; 650w PAR 36 with FAY lamp.
x) Mole Richardson #5591 Six-Light Molefay c. early 1970's; 650w PAR 36 with FAY lamp.
x) Mole Richardson #5541 Nine-Light Molefay c. early 1970's; 650w PAR 36 with FAY lamp.
1) Mole Richardson #5761 Six-Light Molepar c. early 1970's; 1.2Kw PAR 64 GFA lamp.
1) Altman #65, 6" Fresnel c. late 1970's - Altman Olive Drab; 575w BTH lamp (Can be 500w BTN).
1) Altman #65, 6" Fresnel c. late 1960's - Altman Texture Black; 575w BTH lamp (can be 500w BTN).
3) Altman #360 6x9 Leko c. early 1970's - Altman Olive Drab; 500w EGE lamp.
1) Altman #360 4.1/2x6 Leko c. early 1970's - Altman Olive Drab; 500w EGE lamp.
3) Altman #360Q 6x16 Leko c. mid-late 1970's - Altman Olive Drab; 750w GLE lamp ((Other Lens Train Options Available & in stock 4.5Q6-6x22 & TBA changes for the Museum.)

Owner’s Inventory @ shop:
1) Mole Richardson #2046 8” Fresnel on stand c. -1936’s; 2Kw G48/18 ANSI type DVF G-38 
2) Strand Patt. #73 6” PC/Leko c.1936; “1,000w Class A1 Tubular or Class B1 Round Bulb.” 8" Silvered Morror. 1Kw, Type 43 tray, Horizontal & Vertical Shutters, 1Kw Class A1 Tubular or Class B1 Round Bulb Projector Lamp. Base type ES or GES Mogul Edison Screw. Type B1 = 190mm OAL, 130mm Dia. LCL of 115mm; Class A1 = 240mm OAL, 64mm Dia., LCL of 120mm.

*And Yes TBA in the next week or so I will be finally hanging a museum of antiques - as soon as I get done sorting the bolt bins. This will include full histories about all in the exhibit above and further period catalogue info for each. Gonna be a start of a great museum. Also, assuming it's a good start... TBA it's further expansion by way of me or work doing so. Got a lot of support from work at this point in doing so and that's a good thing.*


----------



## erosing (Jul 8, 2010)

ship said:


> *And Yes TBA in the next week or so I will be finally hanging a museum of antiques - as soon as I get done sorting the bolt bins. This will include full histories about all in the exhibit above and further period catalogue info for each. Gonna be a start of a great museum. Also, assuming it's a good start... TBA it's further expansion by way of me or work doing so. Got a lot of support from work at this point in doing so and that's a good thing.*


 
Congratulations, that is simply, awesome! I am incredibly envious.


----------



## Tex (Jul 8, 2010)

My new place has an inventory that is shared by a small black box, a large black box and a medium sized proscenium arch theatre.
I added it all up last week and it's a bit overwhelming. I started teaching years ago with literally nothing so I know what that feels like too. I understand how lucky I am. Even so, I think this arsenal requires some control that's a bit more robust...

Source 4 (various focal lengths) - 166
Source 4 Zoom 25-50 - 30
Parnel - 66
Altman 6" Fresnel - 30
PAR 64 - 30
Cyc Cells - 6
Altman Voyagers - 2
Apollo Smart Color Scrollers - 16
Elation ELED TRI 64B - 8
Studio Spot 575 CYM - 15
Studio Color 575 - 15

ETC Express 48/96 with Emphasis Server
ETC Express 24/48 
ETC Smartfade


----------



## shiben (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, if you cant get a new controller, Feel free to send over anything thats taking up more than one channel, as I have plenty of channels to spare for that kind of thing, and none of those things to use them all on.


----------



## ship (Jul 8, 2010)

Finally got done as a deal this museum after the Eric Clapton / Crossroads Fendor vendor tent requested some antique fixtures so as to match up with the rest of the antique guitars etc. in the tent. Who ya gonna call... Finally got done after a few other times requested for my fixtures in the past year... Want my Kliegl Dyna Beam.. really it does belong to me and you need to ask me before you can use it. This much less given it has a bench focused origional 3Kw incancandescent lamp in it... no you cannot use it for your show.

There was costs in making antique fixtures into working for a show fixtures. From the Dyna-Beam that took about a 4" extension of screws to it's base to make modern lamped (and got really, really close to proper bench focus for it after a lot of tinkering, - and a lot of paid man/hours so as to do so, to having to figure out just how to safely bench focus a Century #1568 once re-lamped for 1Kw, to etc. A lot of work for my "You Want What" as most properly described electrical department at work, to work on, this much less my own time in prepping and making the stand light - this given no parts for it are available on the market thus fabrication and even drilling and tapping for 1.1/4" NPT which ain't easy on a cast antique but surplus Major also antique stand. Many coats of paint on the elder fiture's reflector, even dulling spray on the outside of it so as not to gloss too much. Some fixtures were fine given a clenaning, others needed a lot of work. Museum... much of it is done now, though a further inventory of gear to be cleaned and now ready, or fixtures that need huge service calls. Still a good "carrot on a stick" for me in getting to them as opposed to just storing them away. The 8" Leko some past employee left behind took a few hours to re-wire and bench focus itself once clear he no-longer wanted it. Offered him like $45.00 for it as fair price... left it behind when he quit about a year ago. Spent at least that in time and parts in re-wiring it. Want it... come clame it. Will give it back, given the cost and labor of making it current and safe + storage fees given it was abandoned over a year ago. Might just give it back as re-wired... depends on mood and asking for it. Not his persay, he no doubt got it from his past High School Theatere and has not asked for it since I snipped the asbestos whip upon site, gave him a price and didn't accept it... yet never asked for his fixture back once evaluated. Mine now... TBA some day his if he requests it. One would think after a week or month he would take back the fixture he wanted me to buy as presented and not acceptable for price in buying. One would also think after over a year since he quit, that he might request his fixture back. Storage fee's, me re-wiring it etc.... Good debate if his or mine at this point. I cannot allow a health risk thus snipped cable, and after a year of free storage to a non-employee, and with no contact by him since about it... it got re-wired as classic fixture he had no idea about and now is up to current factory standards for specification. Perfect working condition.... Good debate on if his, mine or work's at this point.



Many such fixtures as it were my antiques for a show, and the details not becoming finilized until only one week before the show - this in me asking. Once my fixtures got to the shop/show and out of my garage... they stay there. No rental price for the fixtures, I want my single car garage back and a Museum at work in exchange. TBA with hanging the pipe and safety cabling the ovalitte stand mount in it's new location. Gotta sort a lot of bolts and re-organize them. Carrot on a stick in getting it done. The antique's museum is approved, just gotta sort a lot of bolts before it gets hung. Than work on the fixture history pages etc. hung under them as per museum of lighting.

Dissappointed that for this show of antiques... neither anyone from the production asked the owner of the company to borrow his Very old and unique B-Pin Fresnel from Mole Richardson. Was just kind of a thing I told them to ask so as to borrow but also that before use, I would have to remove the asbestos from. Expect that there is very few examples of a Bi-pin Fresnel fixture out there at this point. Some medium screw 400G30/SP versions pre-dating them and I have one, but no bi-pin Fresnel examples otherwist as common. This is a unique and important fiture that the owner owns and is spectacular for display - still in the front lobby at the shop, but still also Asbestos in wiring. Show didn't request the fixture, and given the owner of the company is "temermental" as it were... used to chat directly with him but now I and all of us now go thru channels of people to chat with him, I asked the Faculties' Manager in expressing what would need to be done with the fixture, and in touching the 'Owner's gear, did I have permission to re-wire it, and or did the show have permission to use it.... Answer was nope' Nobody asked and it's at times tempermental in asking the companie's owner if we can use his gear without notice. Won't even ask him - no you cannot display his gear in a tent that he will be visiting.

Ok... Fair enough... glad I asked in not touching his gear or making it safe. Punt... a few different and if even older Fresnels to replace this one wanted at the last minute. TBA next time I speak to one of the owner's... Used to know me by name in direct visits, but these days... thru channels.



Anyway... the Museum is gonna get hung finally. That's a good thing. All in the mesuem are re-wired and safe to use. Fully researched with lots of time in doing so as above says I think. Photo's TBA.


----------



## shiben (Jul 8, 2010)

ship said:


> Finally got done as a deal this museum after the Eric Clapton / Crossroads Fendor vendor tent requested some antique fixtures so as to match up with the rest of the antique guitars etc. in the tent. Who ya gonna call... Finally got done after a few other times requested for my fixtures in the past year... Want my Kliegl Dyna Beam.. really it does belong to me and you need to ask me before you can use it. This much less given it has a bench focused origional 3Kw incancandescent lamp in it... no you cannot use it for your show.
> 
> There was costs in making antique fixtures into working for a show fixtures. From the Dyna-Beam that took about a 4" extension of screws to it's base to make modern lamped (and got really, really close to proper bench focus for it after a lot of tinkering, - and a lot of paid man/hours so as to do so, to having to figure out just how to safely bench focus a Century #1568 once re-lamped for 1Kw, to etc. A lot of work for my "You Want What" as most properly described electrical department at work, to work on, this much less my own time in prepping and making the stand light - this given no parts for it are available on the market thus fabrication and even drilling and tapping for 1.1/4" NPT which ain't easy on a cast antique but surplus Major also antique stand. Many coats of paint on the elder fiture's reflector, even dulling spray on the outside of it so as not to gloss too much. Some fixtures were fine given a clenaning, others needed a lot of work. Museum... much of it is done now, though a further inventory of gear to be cleaned and now ready, or fixtures that need huge service calls. Still a good "carrot on a stick" for me in getting to them as opposed to just storing them away. The 8" Leko some past employee left behind took a few hours to re-wire and bench focus itself once clear he no-longer wanted it. Offered him like $45.00 for it as fair price... left it behind when he quit about a year ago. Spent at least that in time and parts in re-wiring it. Want it... come clame it. Will give it back, given the cost and labor of making it current and safe + storage fees given it was abandoned over a year ago. Might just give it back as re-wired... depends on mood and asking for it. Not his persay, he no doubt got it from his past High School Theatere and has not asked for it since I snipped the asbestos whip upon site, gave him a price and didn't accept it... yet never asked for his fixture back once evaluated. Mine now... TBA some day his if he requests it. One would think after a week or month he would take back the fixture he wanted me to buy as presented and not acceptable for price in buying. One would also think after over a year since he quit, that he might request his fixture back. Storage fee's, me re-wiring it etc.... Good debate if his or mine at this point. I cannot allow a health risk thus snipped cable, and after a year of free storage to a non-employee, and with no contact by him since about it... it got re-wired as classic fixture he had no idea about and now is up to current factory standards for specification. Perfect working condition.... Good debate on if his, mine or work's at this point.
> 
> ...



Is this place going to be somewhere you can visit? Next time Im in chicago (end of the summer), I would love to stop by and see it. Sounds facinating. Also, are you gonna have a S4 in there just to show how far we have come?


----------



## Tex (Jul 9, 2010)

shiben said:


> Well, if you cant get a new controller, Feel free to send over anything thats taking up more than one channel, as I have plenty of channels to spare for that kind of thing, and none of those things to use them all on.


We can trade. As soon as you send me some channels, I'll send you some lights.


----------



## starksk (Jul 9, 2010)

shiben said:


> Is this place going to be somewhere you can visit? ...


 
I concur with this question. Where is this great museum of lighting history located? Will it be open to the public (or at least the fine members of ControlBooth?)

~Kirk


----------



## sdauditorium (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: What's your inventory?*


sdauditorium said:


> I'm at a 592 seat school/community auditorium in Door County, Wisconsin. Here's what we currently have:
> 
> We have a Strand CD-80 rack (96 dimmers) w/ a ETC Express 24/48 board.
> 
> ...


 
For the new budget year started this month, we just picked up 12 more fixtures:
6 - Source 4, 14 degree
6 - Source 4, 36 degree (have 14 total)


----------



## mdonovan (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to control booth, but I love what I've seen so far. Our building is also new, just starting its 3rd year, so I am always looking for suggestions on how to make things work better. We have just over 500 seats for the main stage, and can fit about 100 in the black box. To run both of these spaces I have:

57 ETC Source Four units 
2 Source Four 10° lenses
25 Source Four 19° lenses
25 Source Four 26° lenses
23 Source Four 36° lenses
8 Source Four 50° lenses
7 ETC Source Four Jr. Zooms
10 Altman Fresnel
23 Source Four PAR
18 Source Four PARNel
5 Selecon Aurora Cyc 3 wats
2 Altman 1000Q Follow spot
1 Altman Comet Follow Spot

We run the main stage on an ETC express 48/96 and the black box with an ETC express 24/48


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Jul 9, 2010)

I work in several theaters and for numerous production companies.....but I'll try to sum it up.


My High School - Holy Trinity High School I'm an LD
*Fixtures:*
25 Source Fours (Assorted lenses - 19, 26, 36, and 50)
12 Source Four PARs (Assorted lenses)
12 Source Four PARNELLs
10 Altman 360Q 6X9s
8 6' 4cir R40 Strips
2 Martin Mac 250s
4 Robe ColorSpot 250s
4 Altman PAR 64s

*Control/Dimming:*
1 Strand CD80 (48 x 2.4k) dimmer rack (main dimmer rack)
4 Strand S21 (6 x 1.2k) dimmer racks (FOH)
1 ETC Express 72/144


My Public High School - East Islip High School I'm the Resident LD
*Fixtures:*
30 Source Fours 36º
4 Source Four 5º
8 Source Four 19º
10 Source Four WFL PARs
20 6' 5cir R40 Strips
5 Altman Sky Cyc (2 Cell)

*Control/Dimming:*
1 ETC Sensor (192 dimmers) dimmer rack
1 ETC 72/144

Community Theater - CM Performing Arts Center I'm an LD
*Fixtures:*
18 Source Four 26º
5 Source Four 36º
4 Source Four 50º
6 Source Four WFL PARs
35 Altman 360Q 6X9s
20 Altman PAR 64s
12 6" Fresnels
4 6' 3cir R40 Strips
6 Altman Sky Cycs (3 cir)
4 7.5" Chroma Q Broadway Color Scrollers
2 Elation PowerSpot 250s

*Control/Dimming:*
10 NSI DDS 9800 (8 x 2.4k) dimmer packs (80 dimmers total)
1 ETC Express 250


----------



## ship (Jul 10, 2010)

TBA. Many know where it is.... Heck, at this point, 70' of pipe with two end caps of old light displays and a few in the front lobby. This and as of tonight and a garage more full of stuff to pep for it, trade in getting more and at work another shelf worth of stash of gear to go thru yet in hanging or trading away for other gear. 

This much less now that it's hung... it's very much over loaded and another pipe is probably necessary. And given it's a "Entertainment" company... beyond other qestions was.. Where's the Pal's and other fixtures on the hang? Screw moving lights, they are in building #2... they want a museum, they can work on one of their own. This is Building #3 and we do conventional fixtures. At the moment, while also working on acquiring other antiques' I'm also working with the executives in buying up what we can for Mole Richardson Studio Fresnels. Really good investment for the entertainment industry by way of prop fixture that can be converted to LED or even fill in as per a normal Fresnel, this even if larger than the Altman or Bambino types normally used. Concept is beyond expanding our prop light base... getting others to invest in our museumm. While decent now... Long way to go before it’s really good and proper. Say 50x fixtures now as a guess... needs a lot more before a good museum.

Hung now as a start, at this point I'm adding to it - four bar of Kliegl box spots in attempting to make something of a antique lamp bar is feasible, seeing if the 250w/120v -MR-16 version of a Grand Stage Lighting radial Leko is viable as a concept, and I only pulled down half the old gear bone yard from the shop including many brown radial and axial fixtures yet to hang - this before I get to another shelf of 1K -6/30's and zooms, really old black lights and some scene machines. 


This all in addition to what I can trade for in some extra 360Q's of what ever beam type wished for I'm creating that are surplus. Many were once brown, than blue and now black. Thinking the 6x9 version of the painted ones would be most useful for trade once serviced. Got lots of lens trains in storage, but for now these 6x9 seem the most viable given I sold off my last 4.5x6 lens train a few years ago. Should be able to get something in trade at least for these at least in building further the museum.


Visit now... only starting... It is a start that's tracked back to 1916 in type of fixture for more than one at this point and most so far that are 1920's thru 1930's. Most of it is my own collection at this point until at least I balance it out with work's stock of early Altman Leko types once prepped for use/storage. All in the museum are ready to go out on a show also as concept also. Antique but also safe and ready to go.

Wait a year or more... I’ll get the signs up and history pages done and no doubt moving lights will also get their act together in hanging their own antiques. This plus the front office will also start investing in old gear by way of buying and or seeking out trades for it. Someone mentioned today a Phillisphere’ Believe that’s it’s name. Remember that name in having a contact for one... a few months ago and me now searching for one for the collection.

Lots more work to do in making it a museum - gotta create labels and info and collect a lot more gear. Ok... Say I have a 1936 Leko... but it’s from Strand by way of a #73 and I had to invent it’s gizzards. Strand obviously only bought out the name of “Leko” but didn’t invent the Leko. Best I have so far is some c.1948 Century Lekolights otherwise. This amongst other stuff to collect up.

Also, gotta trade for another 1340 series 3.5K Kliegl dual ended Leko, or replace one of them in my living room with a Altman 3.5Q, this antique fixture currently in use amongst other fixtures. The 1340 series even if only invented in 1971 was really / really important for development of smaller Leko’s. Still have some fixtures at home at this point not replaced. Not as museum worthy the Mole Richardson type lights as they still make them, but I think a non-Altman or Altman #99 Inkie is still in stock also. That’s the classic Inkie, but the original single ended type and not the more modern and safe dual contact type. Changed but easy enough to bring back to original, once I figure out what one it was. Lots more to collect up before a proper museum.

As for access to the museum... let it get done before it’s any way viewed. A concept... a running and really busy shop with who knows how many shows are hung and being programmed in building #4, what’s worked on in Building #5 or what is in the new building #6 when it’s done. Talking like a city = real city block worth of estate that was once the Turner Gas Works factory in creating Turner Tourches on site since the 1880's as per a welding type of thing. During the War, it was also housed a POW camp. Very historic visit... This plus the home office for the largest privately owned trucking fleet in America at least... Good place to visit on tour.

Gonna take some time to do though. At this point the cannons from the AC/DC Hells Bells tour or the bell are somewhere about and not easily to find while on a tour. Sure the Ozzy set is easy to see, etc... but for a tour... gonna take some time to gear up for museum and good tour. Working on it though as also good for business. Took three requests for my antiques before the final one got antique fixtures on a show. Once they got to the shop they are now there and hung. Brought more to the shop, starting to clean out my secret storage further in expanding it. Before this, the Century Leko 8x10 #1560 Lekos... put them into storage with the rest in storage at the shop, it took three years to find them after that. These fixtures have been out on just as many shows for the company at this point as the MoleEllipsols also in storage. Someone asked today where was I going to hang them? Don’t know... really don’t know but good point in also a 2Kw fixture. Idea I currently have is above the 1560 platform in rigging them above it as also crossed cannons.

Boat anchors... spent many hours researching every fixture and given this research... not boat anchor. At this point only a few I’m not sure of but I get closer every day.

This say collector for a museum at this point I find myself as. Who will have thunk it - this while not busy inventing new lighting fixtures. Take a MR-11 lamp, a door knob, a flat plate and a mixing cup plus some work. What do you have? A new flush mounted ball swivel lighting fixture. Love that kind of stuff too. 

Told I will never be fired... thinking I would never quit more so. Master Carpenter and Designer by trade.. Fell rear backwards into my current career. With it, it is a career that I could retire in. Hopefully given it’s only a 501K type retirement company, the company will buy up my antique lights, books and tool box in helping provide for my wife as a supplement. What’s a museum without a research library - especially given it’s in close proximity to a college. I have the books also... Any such thing is also either retirement policy in realistic investment, or at least good for my wife in what I invested in once gone.

Museum... just getting started, wait a year or two, at least let those from the front office (air conditioned as it were), get to learn what’s hanging in labels printed up sufficient that they in leaving the air conditioning in giving the tour are able to say what’s what - modern lighting or antique... This much less have a clue in giving the tour of why a 1916-1922 Kligl #1N is important by way of concept in being better than a bunch light but super seeded by that of a spun reflector, than the Alzark reflector in general thus the more modern scoop. While kind of fun to stipple paint one’s Olivette in fresh white ceramic flat paint, say every few years.... obsolete now given the common scoop. This much less got replaced by lensed fixtures right near it’s invention. In 1916, mostly you had wash this was one of, or lensed spot, that was it for all intensive purposes. Was no Fresnels or PAR’s back than. Foot lights
Stand Lights, a few electrics and if lucky a pipe in the front of house. This if really Modern Nilly.

Some see boat anchor... I see something from 1916 that I brought back to factory specification and would work as per design now. Lighting museum and up to current specification. Found this fixture in a closet of the lighting booth to a local community theater. Traded two Altman 10" scoops for it. Well worth it for both of us though given it was in original condition... probably more worth it for the end user than me, given my scoops were ready to go. Still though, I had my eye on it. Didn’t really know what it was before I reseached it, but I got it and after re-painting it’s reflector... I sent a dire warning out to anyone that would touch that very flat white ceramic reflector with dirty hands. This in me having to touch it up already. Such a reflector is like a Quartz lamp - not even imagined yet... don’t touch the ceramic flat white reflector. 

Also saw some box spots at this community theater. They were down in the coves of the theatre and even missing parts. Don’t know how this community theater got such gear for sure - 1927 local theater or the local college theatre in older yet for donation, but they were rusting away and relic’s just kind of in storage. This with other Fresnels’s especially and some Lekos of varying age... was fair trade in me re-wiring all, trading out my 3.5Q5's, 65Q’s and even a dimmer pack for their needs for a sampling of the antiques. Brow beat one of my mentors in the industry for one of his Major PC fixtures - this even if cut down in length in the late 60's for a wider focus. It dates to 1926 still. By happenstance, was given a b-day gift of a 1916 fixture as with buying a box spot out of a antiques shop for like $20.00.


Amongst trades, stuff I E-Bayed, or stuff I got otherwise... Amassed collection. Work in adding to it now we will out grow a 18" o.c. pipe 70' long worth of fixtures plus the end caps for it. That’s conventional fixtures. Should the owner and management staff get a spark of interest... could become quite a collection of all types of fixture. Give it two years.... gonna grow and will be worth a visit I think both for modern tech - the latest in lights, what’s in the big room programming now for tour, and for what a collective of people can get. Thats’s my goal. 

After that... Kind of a walk in without asking and get the tour type of thing. Literally a city block long or more in property owned. Just have to gear up more for the public and get more so as to make it a proper museum. This weekends project of every type of Altman Leko 360 series will help, but only add to it in the end.


----------



## ship (Jul 11, 2010)

Cleaning out the bone yard of fixtures at work. Some date back to when the company first opened, others were acquired over the years and put away in leaky storage containers. Some of them are rusted solid by way of past owners and long storage. Cigarette smoke, fog in the atmosphere, than rusting away for at least ten years in a storage trailer. Will take a lot of work to make them serviceable again. Others are the original fixtures for the company and what’s left over from the 360Q era. Some are Altman brown, others, perhaps were, than painted blue - it was a company thing way back when, than became black over it. Others are Altman black and still origional. This amongst other fixtures I'm yet to get to.

Amongst the remains are four radial Altman Lekos and three brown axial Lekos. This and enough parts to make up 6.1/2 black 360Q fixtures with lots of spare lens trains, lenses and other parts. Literally boxes of spare parts for the old Altmans, this especially lens trains and lenses. Blue verses green lenses even. Unfortunately no 4.5x6 lens trains - had one but think I sold it off at one point.

Given spare lenses and the brown radial Lekos’ were 6x9 and the axial also brown ones were 6x16, only needed to re-paint two 6x12 lens trains in the end with exchanges. Given the 6x22 lens train barrels are barrel mount, thinking I’ll leave them as the black series. Don’t think the radial 360 series was invented yet for a 6x22 anyway and know that given it’s clutch cams, such lense trains were not of the older series.. Some past experience with the 6x22... don’t think it was before the black when the barrel got the yoke mounts instead of dual clutch plates on the pine-apple, this even with the clutch cam being a more black series type of thing. In other words... I can make the above brown fixtures 6x9, 6x12, and 6x16. The 6x22 will also hang but in the black series. Good to have so many fixtures and spare lens trains.... might even buy amongst other parts needed a 4.5x6 lens train and barrel. This for the museum. 
The spare at this point 6x9 Radial Brown Leko and extra black Leko after re-lamping than will become surpus parts along with the rest of the lens trains an lenses. This in trade for other fixtures. At least six or more Altman 1K 6-30's or zooms also in this ability to trade inventory once examples get hung. Got a few sources for older Leko’s already that would be interested in trading for the newer gear he can use. This and once I inventory... might be able to get the rest of the gear out the door in funding buying more gear.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 11, 2010)

ship said:


> ... Don’t think the radial 360 series was invented yet for a 6x22 anyway ...


I've seen radial 360-6x22s, but they could have been Frankensteined by the rental shop. Same shop would regularly convert pineapples where the yoke threads had stripped out into 6x22s with the yoke mounts on the barrel.

See also http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/question-day/19232-exact-date-altman-360q-introduction.html.


----------



## ship (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info in confirming a minds' eye type of resistance to doing so for historic reasons. Will look into the other serach and further do research.


----------



## chausman (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought, we have several new users in high school, so lets bring this back.

At the Bing Crosby Theater (where I have done most of my shows) they have: 

> Control: ETC EXPRESS 48/96
> 
> Front of House: 16-1000 watt Altman 12 degree Lekos
> 
> ...



I like it. They have 87 dimmers and the houselight control is on a 10v analog control. I am quite confused about those, because the EDI dimmers in the crossover have modules labeled HOUSELIGHTS but in the spot booth there are breakers labeled "house chandelier front center" (or other location).

At another space that I will be in later this month, (the KROC Center CDA) they have:
• 192 dimmers I can find on the plot
• An ETC Ion
• 3 electrics, 2 catwalks, and 4 ladders on either side
• S4s-26°, 36°, 50°, and 30-50° zooms
• 6" Fresnels
• Pars
• 3 cell Cycs, and single cell Cycs
• 2 Vari-light 1Ks
• Unison system controlling houselights and worklights


----------



## avkid (Apr 25, 2011)

Our inventory (with pictures) is available here:
Info - Philip LaDue


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 25, 2011)

We seat 750

Fixtures:
x10 10 Degree S4
x20 26 Degree S4
x20 S4 PAR EA
x8 S4 25-50 Zoom
x8 S4 15-30 Zoom
About 15 Altman 360s or various ages and sizes. (I don't know exact number, I keep finding more and more)
x10 6" Altman 360Q 
x4 Elation Opti RGB LED 
x10 scoops, if they count
x15 Altman 1KL (I don't remember the exact #s of each beam angle, but we have them in 12, 20 and 30. They barely function.
x2 Altman Comet Follow Spot (with several boomerangs and an iris missing)

Accessories
x6 Apollo Smart Color Scrollers
x2 Apollo Smart Move DMX Gobo Rotators
x2 (Brand new!) Rosco I-Cue Intelligent Mirrors

Control:
Strand Palette VL64 (No idea how we justified getting this)
backup: ETC EXpress 72/144


----------



## JWilsonLX (Apr 25, 2011)

300 Seat Proscenium/100 Seat Black Box-

Conventional:
[email protected] Source 4 Bodies
[email protected] 19 deg. Source 4 Barrel
[email protected] 26 deg. Source 4 Barrel
[email protected] 36 deg. Source 4 Barrel
[email protected] 50 deg. Source 4 Barrel
[email protected] 36 deg. Source 4 jr.
[email protected] 90 deg. Selcon Pacific
[email protected] Altman 1KAF 6" Fresnel
[email protected] Source 4 PAR w/ full lens set
[email protected] 8' MR-16 Zip Strip
[email protected] Altman 3-cell Sky Cyc

Intelligent:
[email protected] HES x.Spot 4:1
[email protected] HES x.Spot 2:1
[email protected] Wybron CXI Scroller

Control:
[email protected] ETC Ion 1000(pending)
[email protected] ETC Expression 3 800
[email protected] ETC Express 48/96

Dimming:
[email protected] ETC Sensor for Proscenium Space
[email protected] ETC Sensor for Black Box


----------



## LightTamer (Apr 26, 2011)

Not much, and it's currently in shambles. I'm a freshman here, so i'm working on getting everything working again. 



Northwest Rankin High School
Stage
2 Strips of 28
1 Strip of 18 spread lights (can't think of name of them) 
22? Fresnels that need focusing

House
9 sections of 9 lights each. Incandacant.(sp) (On dimmer)
9 sections of 6 lights each. Florescent. 

Light Control
62? Circuit EDI Mark 10 Rack
2 EDI Wall Mounted controllers
1 EDI Wall Mounted Programmer
1 EDI Remote programmer (MIA right now...) 



Not all that much, and i can't be sure of brands or anything. Havne't had much time on the ladder. Most of what i do is on the ground. I only go up if someone breaks something in the air and it screws up what i do down here.


----------



## express (Apr 26, 2011)

Lets see what we've got here...

850 seat "Main Stage"
-------------------------
*38-S4 Jr Zooms
*14-26˚ S4's
*16-36˚ S4's
*18-S4 Zooms
*12- 6*12 360Q's
*20- 6*9 360Q's
*24- S4 Pars- Various Lenses
*12- S4 ParNels
*20 - Altman 6" Fres.
*8 - Strand 8" Fres(being replaced with S4 Parnels...)
*5 -COLORado Batten 72 Tour's
*6 -11" Vivid-R
*12 SeaChangers
*24 ForeRunners
*6 Rosco I-Cues
*4 - Clay Paky Alpha Wash 575's
*4 - Clay Paky Alpha Spot 575's
**Control/Dimming** 
*2 ETC Sensor Racks (96 Dim. each)
*ETC Ion w/ 2x20 wing
*(ETC Express 72-144 kept, just in case)

200ish Seat BlackBox
------------------------
*36 S4jr. zooms
*10 S4 36˚
*8- 26˚ S4's
*18- S4 pars
*12- ParNels
*12- Altman 6" Fres.
*6- 11" Vivid-R
*4- Mac 250 Entours
*4- Rosco Icues
*4 SeaChangers
*16 ForeRunners
**Control/Dimming**
ETC Ion w/2x10 wing
Sensor dimmers(144)

Multi-Purpose Room(Ballroomish, can be cleared for a large space, also used for concerts of local bands, just set up with about 100 folding chairs)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10 S4 Zooms
*14 S4 ParNels
*3 -COLORado Batten 72 Tour's
*24- COLORado Tour 1's
*8- Mac 250 Entours
*4- Mac 250 Washes
*4- Mac 301
*12 ForeRunners
*HES Hog3PC with Programming+Playback wings


----------



## techno89 (Apr 27, 2011)

My 90 seat community theatre off the top of my head:

14x Source 4's (no degree angles as of now, will check later)

26x Altman PAR64's

3x Altman 65Q Fresnels

2x Applied Electronics 12x2.4k dimmers

1x really old 6ch dimmer

1x 4ch DJ dimmer (for weird hang positions)

ETC Express 125

4x Wybron Coloram

4x Studio Spot 575

1x Gobo Rotator

3x L&R MR16 Cyc Units


----------



## TassieBogan (Apr 27, 2011)

production company but anyway here goes.

20x bars of 4 par 64's
16x par 56's
6x selecon pacific 1k 23-50
6x selecon pacific 1k 12-28
12 prolite 1.2k fresnels
12 selecon 1.2k pc's
a variety of old selecon 650w profiles
12x Martin Mac 600
12x Martin Mac 250 Entours
8x Robe 575 spot(not sure which version, and older one i think)
16x prolite single cell 1k cycs

assorted QI's etc... I think that's it.


----------



## tjrobb (Apr 29, 2011)

techno89 said:


> My 90 seat community theatre off the top of my head:
> 
> 14x Source 4's (no degree angles as of now, will check later)
> 
> ...


 
With only 90 seats I imagine the space to be rather small, do you use the Studio Spot to melt actors that anger you?


----------



## Quidam (Apr 29, 2011)

Venice High School Theater

House Capacity: 600

ETC Express 48/96
ED Mark VII Dimmer Rack
ED 160 Scoops (x4)
ED 65Q Fresnels (x15)
Altman 64 Par (x1)
ED 5400 Strips (x32) *Groups of 4
ED 6x9 ERS Leko (x4)
Colortran Leko (x6)
Altman Shakespeare 20-30 degrees (x28)
Altman Dynaspot (x3)
Smith Victor Q60SG (x1)
Other Equipment:
We currently are using an ETC Express board, but we also have ED Minstrel Plus used when our theater was originally built. Our house lights are dimmed with a ED D series 303 dimmer control. We also have 1 SubCommander station. In addition to several ladders, we have a Genie AWP lift. Our theater is actually going to replaced with a larger theater in our new high school. We are still unsure if the fixture/ dimmers are going to be transfered, or if they will also be replaced.


----------



## techno89 (Apr 29, 2011)

tjrobb said:


> With only 90 seats I imagine the space to be rather small, do you use the Studio Spot to melt actors that anger you?



It is very small but the system allows for a lot which really makes it worth it and yes, it is quite fun to see some people cringe in those spots. they're dying though. over 10 years old.


----------



## ElectroCarp (May 1, 2011)

I am not sure of the exact figures but we have enough S4s (each S4 body has its own 19, 26, 36 and 50 degree barrels), S4 PARs and PARnels to light a double hung proscenium and four point black box. Probably about 200 instruments in the proscenium and just a little less in the black box.


----------



## jglodeklights (May 1, 2011)

Our inventory for the main stage varies depending on who you ask, but looks something roughly like

16- Shakespeare 10 Degree
12- Shakespeare 20 Degree
22- Shakespeare 30 Degree
17- Shakespeare 40 Degree
9- Shakespeare 50 Degree
10- Star PAR with the full complement of lenses
10- 65Q Fresnel
10- S4 PAR
5- S4 36
2- S4 50
20- PAR64
4- 4.5Q 25-50 Zoom
6- Kliegel t-3 CYC lights
4- R40 Cyc Lights
1- Berkey 6x9
1- Altman 6x22
8 (or so) 6 Century 6 inch Fresnels
1- Kliegel PC unit
A few 6x9's and 6x12's I need caps for.

A few more S4 lens tubes in 19 and 26 degree fashion.

Upstairs in our 70 seat black box- easier.

12- Optima PAR38 long can
8- PAR 56 Can
4- TSL Pattern Projectors


----------



## chausman (May 1, 2011)

jglodeklights said:


> Our inventory for the main stage varies depending on who you ask


 
Sounds like you either need to improve communication or keep instruments from walking away!


----------



## jglodeklights (May 1, 2011)

chausman said:


> Sounds like you either need to improve communication or keep instruments from walking away!



Actually, we need LD's to pay attention to the inventory, and not just create a plot that is 50 units over house inventory with $0 for rental budget.

And time to repair units that have problems (mostly cap problems actually, no reflectors or crazy things)


----------



## chausman (May 1, 2011)

jglodeklights said:


> Actually, we need LD's to pay attention to the inventory, and not just create a plot that is 50 units over house inventory with $0 for rental budget.
> 
> And time to repair units that have problems (mostly cap problems actually, no reflectors or crazy things)


 
That makes sense. (darn, you got the "next page" spot!)


----------



## shiben (May 2, 2011)

jglodeklights said:


> Actually, we need LD's to pay attention to the inventory, and not just create a plot that is 50 units over house inventory with $0 for rental budget.
> 
> And time to repair units that have problems (mostly cap problems actually, no reflectors or crazy things)


 
Students or pros? If students, give them a limit, like, you can only use x Shakes total, x S4s total, x pars and x fresnels, instead of just letting them do anything they wanted. 

If your bringing people in and they are doing this, Gibbs smack them.


----------



## GoldPhoenix (May 2, 2011)

One of the venues that I have spent the most time working in is the 720 seat high school auditorium.
Fixtures
Shakespeare ERS
20-50deg.
14-40deg
12-30deg.
14-Altman Star Pars
3- 6" colortran fresnels
12-Altman 3 circuit par38 boarderlights
6- Altman 3 circuit zip strips
3- Altman 16" scoops
Dimmers and control
Innovator 600 console
48-dual module iseries e dimmers

There are a few other fixtures, small 4" portable TV lighting kit fresnels, but they don't get used all too often (twice since 2005).The inventory works really well for the venue for many types of events.

~Allan


----------



## llecount (May 3, 2011)

*Dimmers/Control:*
240 Strand CD80 Dimmers
Grey Ultimate DMX->AMX converter
ETC Element 60 500 Channel
ETC Express 72/144

*Fixtures:*
20 - Strand Lekolites 10x23
6 - Strand Lekolite 8x13
14 - 19° ETC Source 4
25 - 26° ETC Source 4
20 - 36° ETC Source 4
16 - 50° ETC Source 4
38 - ETC Source 4 Par
14 - Altman PAR64
20 - Strand 6" Fresnel
12 - Strand 8" Fresnel
12 - Electro/Controls 8" Fresnel (freebies from the arena on campus)
8 - Strand Iris4 Cyc lights
19 - Altman 8' 3 Cell R40 Strip Lights
4 - Robe ColorSpot 250AT
2 - Lycian Superstar 1.2's

*House Lights:*
Lutron Independent control system and dimmers

*Accessories:*
20 Source 4 Tophats
Various numbers of Barn doors
A ridiculously huge gel inventory


----------



## sdauditorium (May 4, 2011)

This is a current inventory for my space, almost a 600-seat proscenium community/high school auditorium at Southern Door High School in Wisconsin. CD-80 dimmer rack, 96 dimmers, and Express 24/48 desk.

6 - Source 4-14 deg.
12 - Source 4-19 deg.
30 - Source 4-26 deg.
14 - Source 4-36 deg.
10 - Source 4-50 deg.
7 - Source 4 PAR
5 - Source 4 ParNel
28 - Strand 6x12
12 - Strand 6x16
7 - Strand 6x22
2 - 360Q 6x9
3 - 360Q 6x12
7 - 360Q 6x16
20 - Altman 1KAF 6" Fresnel
11 - Altman 65Q 6" Fresnel
4 - Altman 3-cell Ground Cyc
4 - Altman 3-cell Cyc
2 - Clay Paky StageScans
2 - Apollo Right Arms
24 - Apollo Smart Color Scrollers
1 - Diversitronics Strobe Light
1 - Elation black light

We have another (6) S4-19 and (6) ParNels in the budget starting July.


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (May 21, 2011)

Here is our inventory for our two spaces at UW Stevens Point. We never have two shows going at once, so the spaces share the inventory. Most of the older fixtures are rarely used ever since we got the majority of our Source 4 inventory about 5 years ago.

Source 4, 19 degree	30
Source 4, 26 degree	50
Source 4, 36 degree	60
Source 4, 50 degree	56
Source 4 PAR 50
Source 4 Parnel 12
Altman 4.5” ERS 10
Kleigl 3.5 ERS 5
6” Fresnel 45
8” Fresnel 15
12” Fresnel 6
12” Beam Projector 2
PAR 64 12
14” Scoop 15
Sky Cyc 3
Ground Cyc 4
L&E Mini Strip 12
Lycian Followspot(1207) 2
Trouperette III 2
Intellabeam 700HX 2
ColorSource scrollers 36
Gobo Rotators 4
Star Strobes 6
I-Cue Moving Mirror 2
Effects Wheels 2
Source 4, Revolutions 4


----------



## EBB (May 23, 2011)

I do lighting at a local 700 standing room music venue. Run on a Roadhog with wing

12x 500w Par 64
12x Mac 250 Entours
10x Mac 250 Wash
10x ColorBlasts


----------

